# Dbstalk and AVSForum down 8/10?



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Yesterday, I received repeated timeouts when trying to access DBSTalk. Then I tried AVSForum and had the same results. Were both sites actually down?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Yep, there was a major power outage. It was kind of funny, I saw on tweets that it affected SatelliteGuys as well. There was a goofy time stamp issue after that, there's a thread in Forum Support about it.


----------



## gilviv (Sep 18, 2007)

Same here, funny thing was that it seemed like every forum style website was down for me; AVSforum, this site, Satelliteguys, and a few others.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

First of all, I'm moving this to forum support.

Second of all, it's not that odd... it was a MAJOR datacenter that went down. My guess is they host a lot of vBulletin sites, not to mention a lot of other stuff we'll never know about.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Please use the existing thread ...


----------

